# Southern flavor for steaks



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Use to get it from C/C's & Mallery's. Cannot find it anywhere now! Guess I need to order off there website. Best steak rub there is. Made in Selma. Been using it since "91'


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wally world sells it down there. I see the guy that owns Southern Flavor's every Monday night and can get you some if need be.

Mark


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

walmart hasn't carried it for a while....tried several places.they also sell it at the smokehouse there in greenville/pineapple exit if you don't get all the way to selma. it's the best!


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.southernflavor.com/


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Guess I will order online!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Circle W Meats in Milton has one of the best rubs you will ever find. Try it and see if it is what you are looking for. They will either season your steaks when you buy them or you can buy the rub there at the counter. Un-believeable flavor either way.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Mosleys meat market in Mobile has it.


----------

